# Top Ten Lists



## Sal Monella (Apr 20, 2005)

I've been reading this forum for quite a while and really enjoy it. What fascinates me are the interpersonal relationships. I'm curious to know how you all view one another.

Can you please list the top ten (No hierarchies within the ten please. This isn't a contest pitting person against person, just a general sampling) furum posters for the following categories:

(Note that I am not asking for negative characteristics and again, please no ranking among a chosen top ten)

*(1) Who are the top ten people who are generally the most knowledgeable about WWII aircraft?

(2) Who are the top ten people who are the funniest or most entertaining on the forum?

(3) Who are the top ten people who generate the most interesting topics for discussion? * 

Again, NO RANKING OF YOUR LIST. 

[/b]


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 20, 2005)

Another one needs to be added:
Top Ten Spammers
Everybody know about different things, that's the problem


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 21, 2005)

wow this's gonna get really bitchey 

and i'd better be on you lists people 

man this's gonna be fun............


----------



## evangilder (Apr 21, 2005)

Most knowledgable is kind of hard to gauge. Everyone has varying degrees of knowledge and on different subjects. I think for German aircraft and groups, Erich is the most knowledgable. I don;t wnat to single out anyone else as we all have things we know about or study. 

If I have a question on the thread size on the Lancaster wheel lugnuts, I will ask you, Lanc. 

For funniest, lemme see. I will use the old "keyboard splash" scale (most of you know what I am talking about). Lesofprimus, nonskimmer, CC and Lanc have all made me laugh enough to do further damage to my keyboard. So has Adler, Medvedya, Plan_d and a few others that I am sure I have forgotten. Crippen is a right nutter too.

I can't single out anyone who has made topics for interesting discussion. I have heard good stuff from most everyone. The topics always seem to be on topic for awhile, veer off to something else and sometimes make it back to the topic, sometimes not.


----------



## trackend (Apr 21, 2005)

Most knowledgeable I would put Evan as near the top of the list for overall aviation acumen but as he says if you pick a particular subject there are fellas on here who have a love of one subject or plane and have a good knowledge in that. So Lanc Lancs, Mosquito's mossie, ect of course that does not mean that their handle denotes a wide knowledge indeed if that was the the case Mr RG Lunatics specialty would be worrying.

The most humorous mmmmm, 
Crippen you're an utter nutter. Cheddar Cheese and Lancaster kid are the worlds first Internet double act. Nonskimmer has made me laugh on numerous occasions with his funny comments (I generally put this down to him being waterlogged during his practice ascents in the submarine escape tower) and Mossquitoman is a sneaky quipper as for Lesofprimus I refuse too pass comment that he makes me laugh at all on the grounds that he may take offense pop over the pond and punch me lights out, and as I'm knocking on a bit I do tend to bruise very easily.

The ten to generate the most discussion 
One person stands out he generates something but not always a discussion his name is ............sorry ran out of ink.


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 21, 2005)

Most knowledgable I'd say Eich, RG and Evan generally but specialises in different areas (anything about RAF Coastal Command just ask)

Most funny: in no particular order I'd say Trackend, Lanc, CC, Crippen and Med

Most iteresting discussion maker I've got no idea whatsoever


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 21, 2005)

wow guys you've all said nice stuff bout me i'm quite supprised and very touched!!


----------



## Jank (Apr 21, 2005)

Let's see.

Most knowledgable is RG Lunatic, Erich, Soren, Adler and there are others but I haven'rt been here that long.

Funniest definitely goes to Davidicus, he has some good topics too. Cheddar Cheese, nonskimmer, Lancaster. It's hard to choose!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 21, 2005)

> Most knowledgable is RG Lunatic, Erich, Soren, Adler and there are others but I haven'rt been here that long



go on, ask me something about the lancaster, anything you want within reason..........


----------



## Jank (Apr 21, 2005)

OK mate. Been wondering about this one. If the Lancaster was stronger to absorb more damage than the B-17 and B-24, why wasn't she used in the daylight raids?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 21, 2005)

ok firstly she couldn't take as much damage as a B-17 or B-24............

and secondly it was policy of the RAF to bomb by night before the lanc even entered service, that's why she didn't have the world's strongest defensive armourment, and the lanc did in fact bomb by day more than people realise................


----------



## Jank (Apr 21, 2005)

If the B-17 or B-24 had less armor protection, could it carry as much bombs as the Lancaster? If not, why was the Lancaster so good at carrying heavy loads?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 21, 2005)

quite simply because she was very powerful and had the largest bomb bay of any WWII bomber..........


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 21, 2005)

What was the Lanc's maximum flap extension speed?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 21, 2005)

do you mean her stalling speed with flaps fully extended or her maximum flying speed with flaps fully extended??


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 21, 2005)

maximum flying speed with flaps fully extended. - (I'M IMPRESSED SOFAR)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 22, 2005)

Sal Monella said:


> I've been reading this forum for quite a while and really enjoy it. What fascinates me are the interpersonal relationships. I'm curious to know how you all view one another.
> 
> Can you please list the top ten (No hierarchies within the ten please. This isn't a contest pitting person against person, just a general sampling) furum posters for the following categories:
> 
> ...



I cant create a list. Everyones great 8)


----------



## evangilder (Apr 22, 2005)

That's a nice safe answer, CC!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 22, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> I cant create a list. Everyones great 8)


That's pretty close to what I was gonna say! 

When it comes to knowledge, I've observed that most here have had some rather good contributions at one time or another. Some are very good with data analysis, while others tend to come at an issue from a more intuitive angle. Still others have had practical experience.
Right off the top (in no particular order), I can think of: Erich, RG_Lunatic, Lightning Guy, Gemhorse, R Leonard, DerAdlerIstGelandet, wmaxt, evangilder, KraziKanuk, FLYBOYJ, and there are a few others.

As for just enjoyable conversation, the list is long. I've enjoyed this site from the day I registered.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 22, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> cheddar cheese said:
> 
> 
> > I cant create a list. Everyones great 8)
> ...



*YOU GUYS ROCK!*


----------



## trackend (Apr 22, 2005)

Right that's it.  
Skim I'm not going to dish out any more praise on you ever again
if you cant reciprocate and tell everyone how fantastic and modest I am. 
Listen up everyone. Do you hear there. Do you hear there. (do they say that over the Tannoy in the RCN same as the RN Skim ).
It is a well known fact that Skim's knowledge of aviation is limited too Russian rubber band powered spy craft 1947-59 including the design of the Twangyergussetoff MKIII and in navel matters how to re-float a plastic duck after sitting on it during ablutions  I rest my case.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 22, 2005)

I agree with you NS, if the conversation and discussions were boring, I wouldn't have stuck around. The interesting part is that everyone here has airplanes that they have interest in and knowledge of. It makes it good because if this was just a discussion board on say just one airplane, it would get pretty dull, pretty fast. The best part is I get to learn more about other planes that I may not know much about, or have never heard of before.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 22, 2005)

Did I forget to mention our resident modest old railway fella, trackend? 
Ya see now, _this_ is what keeps me coming back here. The love in these forums is indescribable! 

But trackie, I do have a dirty little secret. I have absolutely no idea how to refloat a plastic duck.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 22, 2005)

YOU BLOW GAS INTO IT!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 22, 2005)

No problems there.


----------



## trackend (Apr 22, 2005)

I only do that if I want a Jacuzzi as I can't afford the real thing. mind you I have to use lots of bath salts to cover the stink 
PS whinge rescinded, you are forgiven Skim me old Canadian mate


----------



## evangilder (Apr 22, 2005)

Okay, trackend, I have added your list to one of the witty ones! That cracked me up!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 22, 2005)

with the original comedy duo, me and CC..........


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 23, 2005)

I've got one for you Lanc. What were the Lancaster's turret "glass" made out of?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 24, 2005)

perspex, well in the rear turret atleast, i should have a full answer for you by tonight.........


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 24, 2005)

What! You don't know of the top of your head?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 24, 2005)

well, i know the canopy, rear turret and nose blister were perspex, i'm pretty sure it's the same for the other turrets but i wanna be cirtain.........


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 24, 2005)

Your right Lanc. Perspex appears to have been pretty common on both sides of the pond for allied bombers. A better question for you (and I truly have no clue on this one), is do you know what properties perspex exhibited? Bullet resistance? Less crazing? Shatter resistant?

Is this a Dow Corning invention or one of the Brits? I too had not heard of it until I bought a book entitled "Gunner" that details gun positions on various allied and axis bombers, provides insight into personal gunner observations, hit ratios of various aircraft by type, circular hit probabilities for various turrets and waistgun positions, technical features, etc. Fascinating book if you are even remotely interested. Great photography too.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 24, 2005)

well that's not strictly a lancaster question is it??

but yes it didn't shatter as easily as glass, was less dangerous when it did and was easier to work with than glass........


----------



## Concorde247 (Apr 24, 2005)

Perspex is tougher then normal glass doesnt shatter like normal glass either.

Some of the bomber command rear gunners either cut some of the perspex from their turret, or had the whole centre panel removed in order to improve visibility. the downside of this was the extreme cold endured by them due to the icy blast let in.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 24, 2005)

well they were gonna freeze their nuts off even with the perspex in place........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 24, 2005)

Hence the electric suits.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 24, 2005)

just watch where you plug youself in


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 24, 2005)

or you'll get a face rather simmilar to that.........


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 24, 2005)

Okay here's a better question for you Lanc. Which do you like better on the Lancaster, radial or inline engines? And don't say both. Thats cheating.


----------



## Concorde247 (Apr 24, 2005)

OUCH!!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 25, 2005)

inlines, that's easy.........


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 25, 2005)

Good man. Much more sexy with the inlines.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 25, 2005)

yes but CC wouldn't agree..........


----------



## Concorde247 (Apr 25, 2005)

Inlines Definately!!

compare the two say otherwise!

From handbook of great aircraft of WWII by A.Price M.Spick


----------



## BombTaxi (Apr 25, 2005)

The radials didnt look that bad. I quite like em meself...then again, I prefer the radial engined Halifax to the inline flavour.


----------



## Concorde247 (Apr 25, 2005)

the inlines add to the sleek look of the lancaster as compared to the radials though. 8)


----------



## BombTaxi (Apr 25, 2005)

Radials make the Lanc and Halibag look like a big nasty bugger though...spot on!


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 25, 2005)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 25, 2005)

Excellent pics. 
I have to admit, I agree with BT. The radials didn't look that bad at all, and would have undoubtedly been more durable.
But then it just wouldn't _really_ be a Lancaster, would it?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 26, 2005)

Guys guys guys, you wanna see a hard question for lanc on the Lancaster? Try this.

With an ambient air temperature of 14 degrees Celsius, with a humidity of 60%, at what speed did the starboard wheel retract (in furlongs per minute) upon take off with a 12mph crosswind from the left at about 80 degrees?


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 26, 2005)

Easy!!!


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 26, 2005)

The Hally looks big and bulky so radials suit it, the inlines on the Lanc make it look smooth and sleek.
Having said that i prefer the looks of the Hally over the Lanc


----------



## Concorde247 (Apr 26, 2005)

When i look at the radial pics of the lanc, I cant help but think of the Wellington for some reason....

The Radial engined Wellington looked better than the inline version of the wimpey, it somehow seems to suit it more...


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 26, 2005)

CC. You cannot solve the problem until you know the diameter of the tyres in number of hands.

Does anyone have a pic of the Manchester?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 26, 2005)

> CC. You cannot solve the problem until you know the diameter of the tyres in number of hands.



yes you can, just watch me..............



> With an ambient air temperature of 14 degrees Celsius, with a humidity of 60%, at what speed did the starboard wheel retract (in furlongs per minute) upon take off with a 12mph crosswind from the left at about 80 degrees?



right well the effects of the temperature, humidity and such a slight cross wind will be negligable, so effectively you're asking at what speed did the starboard undercarrage retract??


----------



## Concorde247 (Apr 26, 2005)

Does anyone have a pic of the Manchester?[/quote]

your request is my command!  Heres a couple along with some data taken from Handbook of great aircraft of WWII by A.price M.Spick


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 26, 2005)

Concorde247 said:


> The Radial engined Wellington looked better than the inline version of the wimpey, it somehow seems to suit it more...



I couldn't agree more


----------



## Concorde247 (Apr 27, 2005)

It would be like putting Radials on a mossie!!


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 27, 2005)

Hang on- isn't that just a Beaufighter. Absolutely deadly but ugly as sin


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 27, 2005)

hey the beaufighter was beautiful...........


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 27, 2005)

No, the Beau looked ugly and deadly. The Mossie looked sleek, beautiful and deadly


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 27, 2005)

no the beaufighter look rugged, beautiful and deadly.......


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 27, 2005)

Once again, I agree with lanc. 
I don't think the Beau looked that bad. Not as nice as the Mosquito mind you, but not ugly.


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 27, 2005)

I meant ugly in a good way!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 27, 2005)

so you too think she is in fact beautiful...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 29, 2005)

Both aircraft are ugly. 8)


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 29, 2005)

The Beaufighter is ugly, but boy, what a kick arse machine!!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 29, 2005)

Wildcat said:


> The Beaufighter is ugly...


Is not! Nyaa-Nyaa! 

Well, maybe just a little.


----------



## Concorde247 (Apr 29, 2005)

to be polite, I would say the Beaufighter is more rugged looking, than ugly. but the mossie has the looks!!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 29, 2005)

Yes, the looks of flat packed furniture. Not bad, but nothing to write home about either


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 29, 2005)

yes i think rugged is proberly the bast way to describe the beaufighter........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 1, 2005)

Jank said:


> Let's see.
> 
> Most knowledgable is RG Lunatic, Erich, Soren, Adler and there are others but I haven'rt been here that long.
> 
> Funniest definitely goes to Davidicus, he has some good topics too. Cheddar Cheese, nonskimmer, Lancaster. It's hard to choose!



Thanks for the most knowledgable nomination there. I would not place myself there though. My expertise actually lies not in WW2 aircraft but Rotary Wing aircraft. I work and fly helicopters and have lived around them since I was born. I just love WW2 aircraft and history and enjoy learning as much as possible. I think I contribute quite a bit with my knowlege and what I do not know I learn from books and documentaries. That is why I like this site so much is that so many people contribute thre knowledge to it.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 1, 2005)

and many that don't have a clue what they're talking about


----------



## Concorde247 (May 2, 2005)

whats an aircraft????


----------



## plan_D (May 2, 2005)

It's a thing with a handle and it's normally round, normally you drink tea or coffee out of it.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 2, 2005)

i thought they were called oil drums


----------



## plan_D (May 2, 2005)

No! That's what lonely women use...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 2, 2005)

ouch.........


----------



## plan_D (May 2, 2005)

The lasses sat on the floor while at the bar are normally those lonely women too.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 2, 2005)

Must be some pretty big women.


----------



## plan_D (May 2, 2005)

Giving them company is like dangling a string.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 3, 2005)

I did not get that one.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 3, 2005)

I havent got the whole conversation


----------



## plan_D (May 3, 2005)

Think about it, Adler. If they can take a bar stool...unless your pleasure giver is like a bar stool!?!

And don't worry, CC, the whole conversation is wrong out of 10. I just like to encourage it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 3, 2005)

Ah I get it!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 3, 2005)

bingo!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 3, 2005)

Im not that old.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 3, 2005)

hey, bingo's a great game...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 3, 2005)

If you like sitting in a room where a guy thats as camp as me makes cheesy sayings about his balls (....what?  ) in order to make old people laugh, then yeah it is


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 3, 2005)

Remind me what room that is so that I dont ever enter it.


----------



## plan_D (May 3, 2005)

That room sounds like a car crash. You know you shouldn't look but just have to 'cos you want to see someone mangled.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 3, 2005)

and cause another crash


----------



## Concorde247 (May 4, 2005)

plan_D said:


> It's a thing with a handle and it's normally round, normally you drink tea or coffee out of it.




Oh - you mean its a pint glass


----------



## plan_D (May 4, 2005)

Tea for me. 

I do actually have a pint cup...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 4, 2005)

Coffee


----------



## Concorde247 (May 4, 2005)

plan_D said:


> Tea for me.
> 
> I do actually have a pint cup...



a pint cup!! - do you go swimming it it


----------



## plan_D (May 4, 2005)

I don't but you saw it at the Athens Olympics.


----------



## BombTaxi (May 4, 2005)

I cannot function without a coffee first thing in the morning. Everyone I have ever lived with has learnt to put the kettle on as soon as they hear me surface


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 5, 2005)

Ah coffee, reminds me of the time I drank about 10 cups in an hour  Needless to say I wasnt very well the next day


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 5, 2005)

Same thing happened to me when I drank 10 shots of 151!


----------



## Concorde247 (May 6, 2005)




----------



## cheddar cheese (May 6, 2005)

Ah, milk, best thing for a sore throat


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 6, 2005)

it's best for most things.........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 6, 2005)

Ill pass.


----------



## Medvedya (May 24, 2005)

Cor! Missed this one! Hmm, well on the knowledge front I'd say Evan and Erich. Adler and Plan D are very good as well.

Humour - Les, who reminds me of Dennis Leary, and if you didn't know them better, you'd think the Lanc and C.C's stuff had been worked out as a proper comedy script. Add Skim and Les as a foil for them it's howling at times.

Enjoyable conversation - all the major posters create that, but if I was forced to pick out one, I say Crippen in her heyday was very good at getting that kind of ball rolling.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 24, 2005)

She deffinatly could get people started on some crazy stuff.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 24, 2005)

Medvedya said:


> you'd think the Lanc and C.C's stuff had been worked out as a proper comedy script.



It is.

Ok lanc weve been foiled, time to move on to another forum. I fancy messing about on a Gay/Lesbian forum


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 24, 2005)

I knew it, you are a flamer!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 25, 2005)

yes it's just him though


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 25, 2005)

You obviously didnt see the picture of us Med got though...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 25, 2005)

i just did........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 26, 2005)

What picture. I probably dont want to see it.


----------



## mosquitoman (May 26, 2005)

Trust me, you don't


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 26, 2005)

Thanks for the warning.


----------



## mosquitoman (May 26, 2005)

Don't look in the Lurrvely Men thread


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 26, 2005)

Anyone with a degree of common sense wont be looking in it anyway


----------



## Medvedya (May 26, 2005)

So everyone here's had a peek then?


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 26, 2005)

Oh, that goes without saying


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 26, 2005)

i got lost, yes, lost, and suddenly found myself in there the other day........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 26, 2005)

Oh just admit that you were curious


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 26, 2005)

Yes, yes i was


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 26, 2005)

You lost no dignity in saying that, because you had no dignity in the first place


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 26, 2005)

well then the only way is up!!

and there's huge potential for a pun there CC, don't waste it..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 26, 2005)

Too damn right the only way is up, after doing 10 whores I should think youre a bit limp


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 26, 2005)

and and to think, we're the only ones on here that'll get that.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 26, 2005)

Get what? Limp?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 26, 2005)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 26, 2005)

I dont even want to know, honestly.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 26, 2005)

really?? ten whores??


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 26, 2005)

Again we have proven how fast we can go down the gutter in these threads.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 26, 2005)

man if you really grasped what we were talking about that's extremely wrong!! CC, will know........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 26, 2005)

Like I said I dont want to know.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 26, 2005)

Its quite sanitised really.


----------



## mosquitoman (May 26, 2005)

For you maybe


----------



## plan_D (May 26, 2005)

He washes himself with iron wool after each one.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 27, 2005)

OUCH!


----------



## plan_D (May 27, 2005)

I know but they're quite diseased so it's needed.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 27, 2005)

True


----------

